# New Shop in Kirkcaldy/Fife



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted to say that Strictly Exotics officially launches in Kirkcaldy tomorrow (Saturday the 28th).

 Due end of March 2009, bookings now taken 

* TOP QUALITY Guaranteed feeding CF09 Royal Pythons*

*To celebrate the opening of our Kirkcaldy Store we have held the price of these to the same as 2008. @ only £49.00ea*
*It may take us a couple of weeks to settle the hatchlings in and ensure they are feeding but we will never compromise on ensuring your snake is feeding and in the BEST ever condition before purchase. *

 Official opening, Saturday 28th March
 _ Strictly Exotics__
423 High Street
Kirkcaldy_
*This Saturday is the official opening of our Kirkcaldy shop. To celebrate this we have some opening offers that are only going to be available at this store only. We do have animals arriving daily to fill up our tanks but at the moment these are for display purposes only. We hope to see you there 
(Offers end close of shop on Sunday 29th March)
*
10% OFF all Microclimate Thermostats in stock
30% OFF all Ultratherm Heater Mats
Purchase 10 (any size) frozen Mice and receive 6Ltr Aspen ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!! (worth £3.99)
Purchase any 4 assorted Livefoods packs (excluding bulk) and we will give you 1 pack free!!!

Bulk Aspen (13.6kg) & Bulk Bark Chippings (70Ltr), normal RRP £22.50, this weekend only 20% OFF @ £18.00 



---------------------


So, Pop along and have a look


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ooooooh, will come and have a wee nose


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be up for a wee nose:lol2:y..


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Would love to come but to far......

Good luck..........:no1:


----------

